# عيد الشكر



## منتهى ابشارة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*عيد الشكر*

                                                                                         من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة













 


 المهاجرون الاوربيين يحتفلون مع الأمريكيين الاصليين اي الهنود الحمر بعيد الشكر




 


 الديك الرومي المحشي


*عيد الشكر* (بالإنجليزية: Thanksgiving‏) عطلة خاصة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, يحتفل بها في الخميس الرابع من شهر نوفمبر من كل عام، وفي كندا في الإثنين الثاني من شهر أكتوبر.
 يقول البعض ان الاحتفال بعيد الشكر في فصل الخريف يعود إلى احتفالات كان  يقوم بها المزارعون بعد موسم الحصاد لكي يشكروا الرب على ما منحمهم من  خيرات. وفي عام 1620 وصل بعض الإنكليز إلى مدينة بليموث في ولاية  ماساتشوستس، وبعد رحلة طويلة وبسبب قلة خبرة المهاجرين في الزراعة والطقس  البارد توفي البعض منهم.
 وبعد شهور تدخّل أحد الهنود وكان رئيس قبيلة مسيطرة في المدينة فتقرّب  من المهاجرين الإنكليز لانقاذهم من المعاناة والخسائر التي تواجههم، فعلمهم  الصيد والزراعة.و للاحتفال باول موسم حصاد اقام الإنكليز احتفالا لثلاثة  ايام دعوا الهنود اليه ليشكرونهم على المساعدة و...للصلاة.
 و منذ ذلك التاريخ بات الاحتفال بعيد الشكر من التراث الاميركي مناسبة للسفر والاجتماع واللقاء.وفي عام 1941 اقر الكونغرس الاميركي الاحتفال بهذا العيد الخميس الذي ياتي قبل السبت الأخير من شهر نوفمبر من كل عام.


 في هذه العطلة أو العيد تجتمع العائلة الأمريكية وتقدم الشكر لله لإنقاذ اسلافهم من المجاعة والهلاك وهم جالسين على مائدة عامرة.
 من الطريف أنه يتم طبخ الألاف من الدجاج والديوك الرومية ولا يترك إلا  ديك الرومي واحد حى يقدم هدية إلى رئيس الجمهورية الأمريكية فيعفو عنه من  أن يأكل
 كما قررت كندا ان يكون الحادي عشر من نوفمبر هو تار


----------



## MAJI (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني هو في الاساس شكر للهنود الحمر 
لكنه اصبح شكر للرب لانقاذه اسلافهم على يد شيخ قبيلة الهنود الحمر

لكن الديكة الرومي دفعوا الثمن (مساكين)
نشكر الرب كل حين 
شكرا للمعلومة الجميلة


----------



## zezza (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومة يا قمر 
احلى مافى العيد ده الديك الرومى *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الرب كل يوم وكل ساعة


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

انا سمعت عنه بس كنت بحسبةعيد عند اليهود 

شكرا  يا قمر  على المعلومة الرب يباركك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدااااا
الرب يباركك
معلومات رائعه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*معلومات جديده
ميرسى للموضوع​​*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------

